
Ask HN: What are your concerns about Apple's app distribution exclusivity? - alwaysLrng27
I’m a design postgraduate student writing a paper about Apple’s exclusive control over app distribution for iOS devices and it’s effects for app development projects (from the designer and developer perspective, and also business standpoint).<p>I&#x27;ve done a previous research and identified the following main topics:<p><pre><code>  - Monopoly arguments (by developers)
  - Antitrust Lawsuits (in the U.S. and Europe)
  - Abusive or Problematic App Store review process (and rejections)
  - In-App purchase policy (and it&#x27;s controversies)
  - &quot;Sherlocking&quot; (by Apple)
  - User Safety &amp; Privacy allegations (to justify Apple&#x27;s walled garden)
  - &quot;If you want third party stores, don&#x27;t buy an iPhone. You can always choose Android...&quot; premisse
</code></pre>
Could you list your concerns or share your experience with the App Store ecosystem that can enrich the topics I can cover?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
gshdg
Requiring developers to spend money up front for memberships to distribute
software.

Obstacles to distribution of FOSS and community driven software projects.

